# App2SD - Help please



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi gang!

I am running Rev. CM7 on OTA GB and I am having issues moving apps to the SD card. I know the App2SD only helps you be aware that an app can be moved to the SD (or at least they are suppose to), however when I go to move a app to the SD 95% of the time I get a failed notice on the first try and then when I try again it shows that it moves it, however when I go to the Apps on SD tab it has a weird name, i.e. com.wallpapers.... (if the name of the app was wallpapers), and it shows a 0bytes in size.

I know there is something fishy going on here as it causes my phone to start acting crazy, the biggest thing is I can't access my SD via USB and then it gets to the point I can't install anything from the SD.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Sick0


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Best advice i can give, dont use app2sd. Theres more than enough room on the internal memory of the current droids to handle apps. When you start moving apps to the sd card it does 2 things, 1) makes them slower because it has to read it from the sd card which has a slower read/write time and 2) makes it so that you cant access the app while you have it in storage mode. Also, any app that you have to force (by using app2sd) to move to the sd card, probably has a reason that it doesnt have native sd card support.

Anyways, the name thing is normal... If you look in /system/app and /data/app the majority of apk's in there are named like that.


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Best advice i can give, dont use app2sd. Theres more than enough room on the internal memory of the current droids to handle apps. When you start moving apps to the sd card it does 2 things, 1) makes them slower because it has to read it from the sd card which has a slower read/write time and 2) makes it so that you cant access the app while you have it in storage mode. Also, any app that you have to force (by using app2sd) to move to the sd card, probably has a reason that it doesnt have native sd card support.
> 
> Anyways, the name thing is normal... If you look in /system/app and /data/app the majority of apk's in there are named like that.


Thanks for your reply, Problem Solved.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

When you shift an APK to the sd card, what is actually moved there? Why would you have to reinstall it after flashing a ROM or doing a factory reset...? Does the flashing process clean these APKs off the sd card? Is there some kind of maintenance I am supposed to be doing for the sd card???

Somewhat confused.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------

